# New APU A10-Trinity 5800k Build+Choice of Graphics



## theFOoL (Dec 5, 2012)

hey guys,

finally getting to sell my Athlon II x4 Rig to a friend and went with AMD's new APU Series. i already have my case, PSU and DVD Drive coming and in the Video and Pics you'll see my other parts. aside from the MB and CPU should i invest in a 7750? i have seen reviews of the MB i am getting and with the GPU in the MB and CPU BF3 already gets close to decent frame rate. mind you i am only going to be playing left4dead 1/2, killing floor and other sorts of games like that.

let me know your opinion

*Unbox*
APU computer build unbox 1 - YouTube

*Tested Board and it's ok*
APU computer build unbox 2 - YouTube


----------



## bpgt64 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would try the integrated GPU first...and see how it does to your liking.  Then re-evalute how much your willing to spend on a GPU to accompany it.


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 5, 2012)

For source games i think the igp would do just fine, too bad bad you have picked only 1333 ram higher clocks would have helped that igp greatly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2012)

The answer depends on the screen resolution you will be playing at, to be honest the IGP would be fine for fairly low intensity games upto 1080p but you would struggle probably at something like BF3 even on low settings.  Adding a discreet card for Hybrid XFire is very cost effective and would give you much more scope in gaming terms as well as making a sound investment towards the longevity of your new system, take a look here, there is some good stuff for you........

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/46157-amd-a10-5800k-dual-graphics-evaluation/


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks guys, 

yeah i should of gone with 2400 DDR3 but i'll stick with this and see how things go 

once i get my case and PSU i will begin install Window 7 and all my games


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 6, 2012)

got my case in and motherboard is installed 










now to further looking through the BIOS i saw that my CPU Temp. was roughly high @62C which i know that is a high Temp. for any CPU. now what i did was i re-applied new Thermal paste on this CPU and on my Athlon II x4. the Athlon II went back down to it's 30C which is nice. however this APU has now climbed to 63C as i type. could it be a read senor error? it's cool right now in my room  bought 69-71F. 

*Note*: wow now to 65C 

*Edit*: forgot to mention i had the boost clock enabled. i have disabled that now and i changed CPU Voltage down to 1.3125 from 1.3500 and down clocked CPU to 3.3GHZ. temp. steady @55.5C but slowly decreasing


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

rk3066 said:


> got my case in and motherboard is installed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/conv/acc39e73c94d3ce39ce05d8f934d09ae3c1c6af86262445f6aa5056e48110cd36g.jpghttp://www.mediafire.com/conv/acc39e73c94d3ce39ce05d8f934d09ae3c1c6af86262445f6aa5056e48110cd36g.jpg
> 
> ...



That stock non-heatpipe cooler is junk. One of these will fit in that case easily and drop your temps by a very large amount:

XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU C...

** EDIT- and pick up this 4 pack of fans (2 in front for intake, 2 in the top for exhaust)

COOLER MASTER R4-S2S-124K-GP 120mm Case Fan 4 in 1...

I run this one in a couple of systems and it's the best $20 cooler you can get right now and fairly easy to install


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> That stock non-heatpipe cooler is junk. One of these will fit in that case easily and drop your temps by a very large amount:
> 
> XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU C...
> 
> I run this one in a couple of systems and it's the best $20 cooler you can get right now and fairly easy to install


i know the stock is junk lol i know better. well, i have the 92mm version of that one in my Athlon II Build. i may as well buy another one  though you think when i get all my fans it'll help just a little? i bought 3 120mm and 3 140mm for the case


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

rk3066 said:


> i know the stock is junk lol i know better. well, i have the 92mm version of that one in my Athlon II Build. i may as well buy another one  though you think when i get all my fans it'll help just a little? i bought 3 120mm and 3 140mm for the case



Filling that case with fans will definitely help


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Filling that case with fans will definitely help


thanks. btw i am not new here just to let you know. i forgot my password and my email with that account got hacked so i couldn't recover lol. nice to be back and building again for myself


----------



## purecain (Dec 6, 2012)

good luck but take things slowly dude... dont be too over confident and youll have every issue sorted and be flying in no time... 

research that boards bios options and its querks... this is just all my oppinion btw...


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

rk3066 said:


> thanks. btw i am not new here just to let you know. i forgot my password and my email with that account got hacked so i couldn't recover lol. nice to be back and building again for myself



Didn't even look at your join date until you mentioned it.... welcome back though! 

That's a great looking board too!


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

Why invest in a 7750 when you can get a 6670 cheaper and crossfire it with the on die 7650D?

Now if your thinking 7770, thats a different story.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 6, 2012)

i may do that but not now. too early


----------



## jaredudu (Dec 6, 2012)

I used a 5800k in a build I did for someone and the thing runs pretty darn hot.  I ditched the stock cooler after seeing the temps  and switched over to a deneb era (heat-pipe cooler)  with Noctua paste and the thing still idles at around 45C and loads around 80C [p95] at the minimum stock voltage. Seems kind of ridiculous to me.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 6, 2012)

Well i just finished building a A10-5800K system 2 mins ago (apart from HDD and OS) so ill turn it on now and see what temps i get in the BIOS. mobo im using is a Gigabyte F2A75M-D3H


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Well i just finished building a A10-5800K system 2 mins ago (apart from HDD and OS) so ill turn it on now and see what temps i get in the BIOS. mobo im using is a Gigabyte F2A75M-D3H



Start your own thread.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 6, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Start your own thread.



Nope!! this is for the OP not for myself thank you


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 6, 2012)

i will allow other users progress on there similar builds such as mine

thanks!


----------



## Melvis (Dec 6, 2012)

rk3066 said:


> i will allow other users progress on there similar builds such as mine
> 
> thanks!



Will this one ive built is for a customer and since i saw your thread i thought id see what temps i got with this one to compare for you. At the moment its been sitting in the BIOS for the last 20mins and the CPU temp is staying at around 56-58c. i will do another test tomorrow for you once Windows is installed to see what it gets to under load.


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 6, 2012)

Very cool build! Have the micro atx version of that mobo and proc in my wishlist on the egg for a new tower for the family. Very interested in your opinions on the mobo and how the chip performs as I have not pulled the trigger on it quite yet. Have never worked with an asrock board so will be a little new ground for me.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 6, 2012)

well the rest of my parts come in today except for the FANs (those will be here by Tue.)

i went ahead and ordered the 120mm Heatsink that *Norton* suggested 

all i have to do is transfer some Files to my 1TB HDD and i'll be installing the OS after that (once i get everything installed that is )


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Dec 6, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Start your own thread.



lol... Guess you don't know what forums are for...


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> lol... Guess you don't know what forums are for...



Called a hi jack


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

rk3066 said:


> well the rest of my parts come in today except for the FANs (those will be here by Tue.)
> 
> i went ahead and ordered the 120mm Heatsink that *Norton* suggested
> 
> all i have to do is transfer some Files to my 1TB HDD and i'll be installing the OS after that (once i get everything installed that is )



FYI- some pics of my 210 with that cooler:



Spoiler:  cooler fits the case (barely)













Spoiler:  solid mounting setup


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 7, 2012)

got my PC up and running. the bad news is well only minor but the DVD Drive i got was crap. the Lens or something in the hardware is messed up as it read my Windows 7 DVD at a very low speed. so i replaced it with the one in my other Rig. and it read just fine. 

All updates are installed and installing some games. my 120mm heatsink comes in tomorrow and i am happy cause right now my CPU is running on 63C


----------



## Melvis (Dec 8, 2012)

Well with a bit of testing the A10-5800K idles at around 30c but when doing a few benchmarks it hit around 75c so yes very hot AMD CPU, hottest ive ever seen to be honest. This top end model needs to come with a better cooler, it just isnt up to the task.


----------

